# Freeze your stash to preserve potency!



## Viracocha711 (Apr 19, 2007)

The government study says freeze your excess stash to preserve the potency! 

"*The results to date show no observable decrease in Delta-9-THC content when cigarettes are stored at -18 oC....* Based on these stability studies, it appears that *Delta-9-THC content remained relatively constant with no significant decomposition when the cigarettes were stored in a freezer.* The expected slow decomposition is observed when stored at refrigerated or room temperature."

If you would like to read the entire study and see other interesting facts about the government "GROW SHOW" in the great state of Mississippi, click here...


http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/bin/procon/procon.cgi?database=5-F-Subs-1.db&command=viewone&op=t&id=7&rnd=19.313873889749146


----------



## naturalhi (Apr 20, 2007)

Been doin' that for years, but I'm not going to mention anything about how swift the gov learns;>)


----------



## stein_free (Apr 22, 2007)

yea thats neat, i  being the stoner i am smoke mine up in six months (1/2 year)


----------

